# Mua đồng hồ nước T-Flow giá rẻ tại Hải Phòng



## Linh bilalo (18/5/22)

*Vài nét về đồng hồ nước T-Flow *

Dong ho do nuoc T-Flow bao gồm các bộ phận đo hoạt động trong môi trường chân không và cách ly hoàn toàn với nước nên việc kẹt bánh răng và đổi màu số, đọng nước trên mặt số đồng hồ là không thể xảy ra.


Đây là dòng đồng hồ mặt bích, mặt số làm bằng kính, đa tia, truyền động từ tính.
*Mô tả chi tiết của đồng hồ đo nước Tflow:*


Xuất xứ: Malaysia.
Tên gọi: đồng hồ nước, đồng hồ đo nước, đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước.
Nhãn hiệu: Tflow.
Lưu lượng nhỏ nhất: 0.8 m3/h.
Nhiệt độ làm việc: tối đa 90°C.
Áp suất làm việc: 16 bar.
Tình trạng: hàng mới 100%.
Cấp chính xác: cấp B.
Tiêu chuẩn: ISO 4064.
Lưu lượng danh định: 40, 80, 200, … m3/h.
Bảo hành: 12 tháng.
*Mua dong ho nuoc T-Flow* *chính hãng* *tại BILALO:*


BILALO luôn cam kết các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng, đảm bảo chất lượng
Giá cả luôn phải chăng trên thị trường
Tư vấn nhanh và chi tiết nhất
Chính sách chiết khấu cao với những đơn hàng lấy số lượng lớn
BILALO hỗ trợ giao hàng trên toàn quốc, bảo hành dài hạn.
Một số thiết bị cung cấp: _Đồng hồ nước thải Tflow, đồng hồ nước sạch T Flow_,  đồng hồ đo nước EMS_, dong ho ap luc Unijin P254, dong ho ap luc Wika 212.20_, ... Mọi thông tin chi tiết về các sản phẩm xin vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH BILALO*

Địa chỉ: Số 41/125 Đình Xuyên- Gia Lâm- Hà Nội

Tel: *0906.294.186 – 0868.869.566*

Email: thietbicongnghiepbilalo@gmail.com

Web: bilalo.com.vn


----------

